# Easton EA50 tire fit problem



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

I struggled mightily with trying to get a Continental GP4000S 700x23c tire on my front Easton EA50 wheel, with no luck. After no success with tire levers and worn out thumbs, I sampled the various tight-tire tricks, like soapy water, some heat, etc. but didn't get even close to getting the tire on. Even if I ever was successful, I figured there would be no way that I could get it off for a roadside repair. Then, just for fun, I tried putting the GP4000S on a Mavic CXP22 wheel and to my great surprise, they went on with just my thumb! 

Do you think my front EA50 has a diameter problem? 

I bought the EA50's in August 2010 and they have less than 100 miles on them. When I first got them, I did manage to get well-worn Viittoria Pro Slicks 700x23c on them but I remember that it was not easy. 

Haven't tried a GP4000s on the rear EA50 yet; figured I'd get advice here first on the front.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

there is some variation in both design and manufacturing spec. extrusion dies will wear and that spec will grow even more. you may have ended up w/ a combination of a slightly 'tight' tire and a rim that through whatever reason is also 'tight'. maybe try a thinner rim strip, especially if you're using something like velox.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Good suggestion, thanks.

I'll try putting the tire on with no rim strip or tube, to see if the fit gets any better.


----------



## MrRogers (Feb 23, 2011)

I seem to remember researching these wheels and finding that they are essentially just to large to fit a 700cc tire on. I can recall several reviewers making the same claim as yourself, that they were simply unable to mount a tire to them. I know park makes a tool for this purpose but that doesn't help you much when you get your first flat out on the road now does it (the tool is large).

mrr


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, I removed the existing cloth 17mm rim tape and I was able to mount the GP4000S on the EA50 wheel, without a tube. Still needed to use tire levers but it was doable to the point where I could repeat it when on the road. I'll leave the tire on the wheel for a week; maybe some stretching will occur. 

Any recommendations on a thinner rim tape to use?


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

I had the same problem with my Kinlin rims. They have a shallow well, so there's not much slack to lift the bead over. After sore fingers and mangled levers, I thought I would need to get long metal levers or one of those tire jacks.

But with the right technique, I can mount the tire easily with one lever. The key for me is to just lift an inch of the bead at a time, then slide the lever over another inch, and repeat. It's fast and easy.
See the sequence in photos here.

Just an inch at a time. If I tried to lift the mid point of the remaining bead, I'd break the lever.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

I have some old Campagnolo Lambda Strada Vs and was having a heck of a time getting tires on or off as well. Some folks on here suggested anything from Vittoria would be an easier time, so I got some Rubino Pro IIIs and found that to be the case. Still mighty tight, but workable at least.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I dont care what anyone says......installing tires on easton Aero wheels stink bad! I had 3 different techs attempt to help me install tires on them and all said it was horrific pain. I barely got one set on and when I got new conti tires I made them do it, as it was worth the money HAHA.


----------

